# New member introduction. Virginia Beach, VA.



## William Fraga Oliveira (Feb 20, 2019)

I just would like to introduce myself. I'm new to Freemasonry (EA) and to this Forum. US Navy here living in Virginia Beach, VA
Kempsville 196 Lodge.


----------



## Mark Petro (Feb 20, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 20, 2019)

Welcome! I won’t ask the same question again, though...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 20, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Have been to Virginia Beach a few times.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 21, 2019)

Welcome among us Brother


----------



## tldubb (Feb 21, 2019)

Welcome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Keith C (Feb 22, 2019)

Greetings & Welcome Brother.


----------



## Scoops (Feb 24, 2019)

Welcome from a rather foggy Chester, UK 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke (Mar 8, 2019)

Welcome from Australia


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 28, 2019)

William Fraga Oliveira said:


> I just would like to introduce myself. I'm new to Freemasonry (EA) and to this Forum. US Navy here living in Virginia Beach, VA with my wife and 2 children.
> Kempsville 196 Lodge.


A belated greeting and welcome from Idaho!


----------

